# Champaign, IL: Scary add on Craigslist, these rabbits need help



## gentle giants (Sep 20, 2007)

A girl thathas been emailing me about one of my rescues sent me a link to an add she saw on Craigslist. There are twenty rabbits, and they are wanting to sell them. Some of them look fairly healthy, but the surroundings are bad. I have no idea what to do. They are selling them for something like $5-10 each, with discounts if you buy more than one. I can't go buy any of these guys, i would only be able to take one or two, and I can't afford to buy them anyway. Please don't send angry emails to this person, as it could make it impossible for anyone on here to get ahold of the person. 

This is in the Champaign, IL area, BTW. I am hoping someone here will know what could be done, I am almost afraid to call whatever shelter is closest for fear they would be put to sleep. 

http://chambana.craigslist.org/pet/419126535.html


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

To be honest, I would call a shelter or the ASPCA or something to have them go and check it out.

If they are selling them for cheap, people could buy them for snake food. People could also come by and buy them and have them sit in a backyard hutch with poor care for the rest of their lives. They could also wind up at the shelter being euthanized.

To be honest again, I would much prefer them to be humanely euthanized than end up inside a snake or a backyard hutch with poor care.



But, let's just hope some rabbit people can step up and help out the situation :?.


----------



## pla725 (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like a hoarding situation to me. The rabbits don't look like they are in good shape.

Better pics at this link:

http://www.freewebs.com/ibtcb2/centralillinoisrabbits.htm


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 20, 2007)

I emailed Red Door about it, we'll see if they respond or not. I just really cringe about this, if I coud take any I would, but it's not liek I can afford to go buy any, even ifI had space.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 20, 2007)

gentle giants* wrote: *


> ...They are selling them for something like $5-10 each, with discounts if you buy more than one. I can't go buy any of these guys, i would only be able to take one or two, and I can't afford to buy them anyway...




First question for me is are they spayed/neutered? I wouldn't pay for a bunny, ever, unless the money was going to cover incurred vet bills (or it was a currently operating rescue org).

I agree that this sounds like a 'rescuer/hoarder' with a heart bigger than their resources (or their brain). I doubt they'll argue much re: giving them up to a confirmable rescue situation for no fee.

*undergunfire wrote: *


> To be honest again, I would much prefer them to be humanely euthanized than end up inside a snake or a backyard hutch with poor care.



:shock: If somebodythought that here, Dill would be dead!  (And Darry, Sugar and Sekura!)

They were in this shedfora couple of years...


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > To be honest again, I would much prefer them to be humanely euthanized than end up inside a snake or a backyard hutch with poor care.
> ...




I wasn't trying to be harsh when I said that :?. If no one came along to rescue them, they still probably would have been sitting in those cages.

I mean...I would much prefer the shelter or the ASPCA to get involved and see what they can offer the bunnies....rather they end up living a horrid life somewhere.

Do I make sence? I really didn't mean to say that they shouldn't be given a chance.


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 20, 2007)

It doesn't say that any of them are neutered or spayed, some are obviously to young. It does say that some are littertrained, which surprised me. The cages kinda make me cringe, thay are all bent up and rusty looking. I don't know what to think. They don't look underfed, and some probably look bad because they are molting, but still, a bad situation.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 20, 2007)

i agree. doesn't look like humane conditions to me. see that one with all the poop just piled up in a gross mushy mess in the corner? def try to get animal control involved.


----------



## pla725 (Sep 20, 2007)

If you look closer it looks like the person is using regular crystal-type cat litter. It looks like it has been cleaned in a while. This screams for the SPCA or Humane Society to step in and take these rabbits.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 20, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I wasn't trying to be harsh when I said that :?. If no one came along to rescue them, they still probably would have been sitting in those cages.
> 
> I mean...I would much prefer the shelter or the ASPCA to get involved and see what they can offer the bunnies....rather they end up living a horrid life somewhere.
> 
> Do I make sence? I really didn't mean to say that they shouldn't be given a chance.



Yeah, but when do you determine that they'll never get a chance? I agree with the snake part, but you never know when somebody's going to come along and give them the best life on the planetfor the rest of their years. 

And as for the disaparaging remarks being made about these bunnies' conditions, don't lose sight of the fact that THIS IS AN AD ASKING FOR HELP! 

If you read it, it indicates they are not the original property of the person placing the ad, this person is stepping in to help! To call the Humane Society or vilify them in anyway means that maybe the next personWON'T try and help. Then you'll have a 'freesnake food' ad in the local feed store that no one else will ever see,just to avoid being make out to be the devil. 

The animal rights school of thought has its good points,but in so many ways, well-meaning people are their own worst ememies.

Gentle Giants posted because she wants to work WITH this person to help therabbits, not againstthem.That should be the first effort.

sas :?


----------



## pla725 (Sep 20, 2007)

I understand that the person is trying to help out. I commend them for that. But who is say that the rabbits are not going to go into even a worse situation. Perhaps someone can help with screening potential owners.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 20, 2007)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Perhaps someone can help with screening potential owners.



Yes, this would be helpful! (There's a generic adoption form I think pinned on the top of the Rescue Me forum that includes all the right questions to ask). So would alterting the area rescues and generally trying to find adopters and foster homes.



sas


----------



## Haley (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh God, how sad do they all look. I immediately thought of Dill sitting in that nasty cage.

But sas is right, calling the ASPCA or Humane Society wont do much good for the bunnies. These people are obviously trying to find them good homes ASAP. From what Im hearing out of Chicago, bunnies are being pts left and right due to overcrowding. No shelter is going to take any of these guys unless they just take them to put them down.

The best thing we can do is spread the word, so if anyone in this area is looking for a bun or knows of a no-kill shelter who can take one or two, that would be most helpful.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't know how much help it'd be, but worth a shot I suppose. I can make some calls tomorrow from work. My work's home office is located in Champaign (not really related to this, but the calls won't be second guessed), actually. I can see if there is any rescue who can take these guys or a couple that can take some:?, maybe even Bloomington, they aren't that far. Little over an hour away from Champaign.

I'll do some checking.

There's also Tazewell County shelter here, who is no kill, I bet they're full, but I can see with them also, a transport would be needed in that case.


----------



## binkies (Sep 21, 2007)

Poor things. They all look rough and in dirty conditions, but the first lop on the freewebs site makes me cry. You can easily see ribs.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like someone got in way over their heads :?Or was someone trying to breed and then decided to turn away from it?

Either way, these lil guys need help. I'm really in love with one in particular and they all look like they desperately need some extra love and hugs. So sad. I am glad that someone is trying to help. 

I think the reason why they might be asking for the price is because we always say not to give bunnies away for free. If the bunny isn't sterile, I guess it wouldn't make much sense to ask for a big amount. I guess, a small fee is just to encourage people to adopt and agree to spay/neuter and have the vet take a look. 

I know I would probably do that if I came across so many and wanted to rescue them. 

I really hope they get the help they need.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 21, 2007)

I would easily be able to place the Flemish Giants and the Jersey Woolies, and one of the little Mini Rex looks almost identical to my Bumble Bee.

Unfortunantly I'd be coming from the Springfield, Mo area since I'm working on site for the next week. If I drive 174 miles to just outside of St Louis, Mo according to google maps I'd still be just over 3 hours away.

If anyone here who is IL is able to help with the rabbits at all I have a very good friend looking for Flemish Giants _as pets. _She bought one almost 7 years ago from a lady in IL and fell in love with the breed. She says she can't find any locally anymore but I know she would adopt, I've already emailed her about it.

With the exception of a few hours today (12pm-3pm) I'd be able to travel and wont mind doing so. I'd be available all day Saturday as well, and Sunday, for the most part.

I'd be more than willing to take several in (keep in mind the Flemish wouldnt be staying here) until I could get them fixed and placed in appropriate homes.

I work with a local pound and we're doing a fall event at a local feed store on October 18th which will include animal adoptions. If anything works out soon and I can get surgeries done or at least scheduled -I have several avenues available in order to help out.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 21, 2007)

i just wanted to explain why so many people think this is an animal welfare situation. we maybe can't help these rabbits ourselves (ie live too far away, have no more room for bunnies in our homes, can't afford to buy/care for them), and when we see animals we love in a situation that clearly isn't ideal, we get mad and think someone should answer for it (legally). (it's good that we trust the legal system in place for protecting animals--i bet some of us watch animal cops on animal planet!) i'm not saying that we shouldn't help this person, just trying to explain the mindset that led some of us (at least me) to post that these bunnies need help from the authorities.
what about rabbit rescues in indiana, iowa, missouri, etc that are closer to that part of the state? anyone have connections there?
also, i could maybe take one, but my budget is pretty tight and would be concerned about paying for medical expenses. plus it would have to be a temporary home because i haven't cleared a 2nd bunny with the landlord yet.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 21, 2007)

Just a thought, if you are interested in a second rabbit and are interested in any of the buns in Soulmate Rabbit Rescue, adopting one of those would open up a space for one of these needy buns. It might be easier that way since the SRR buns are already vet checked and will be spayed/neutered before adoption.

I think this is a good way to do things for anyone who wants another bunny and wants to help buns in situations like this, but doesn't have the money/time/whatever to care for a potentially sickly rabbit. Every rabbit adopted from a rescue opens up a spot for another bun in need.


----------



## NunYa (Sep 21, 2007)

Actually the original add has been removed from the actual site but there is a new one:

http://chambana.craigslist.org/pet/428211416.html



I agree maybe a person should have asked questions before jumping to conclusions as it said that the org poster was only posting for someone else who had rescued them.Nasty attitudes never help when trying to save a pet.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 21, 2007)

Hopefully the rabbits will find their way to safe places. It's a shame the person is upset but wonderful that other rescues were found so very fast, if that's what the case may be.

I'll email Tia and let her know the Flemish Giants are no longer needing homes - she was very excited at the prospect of possibly having them, and I'm sure she'll continue her search.

My offer will remain standing if anything comes to light in the near future and other rescue possibilities bail out.


----------



## NunYa (Sep 21, 2007)

I had emailed the org poster & was told most of the bunnies were saved from being snake food. The org owners had a buyer lined up to take most of them as he raised snakes so instead she bought them even though she couldnt afford to do so(and hubby was very upset),had them treated for ear mites,dewormed them& various other things. The funny thing is I only know of 1 person in that area that raises snakes & he is the dog catcher.

Like I said nasty emails never accomplish much. Was told that the lady who rescued them says its true that no good deed goes unpunished. Its a shame that someone trying to help was sent so many nasty emails( both the lady who rescued them & the person who posted them)& the sad thing is I was told only had a few offers of help & turned them down because she wasn't sure it wasnt someone just wanting to be nasty to her in person.

I feel sorry for both of them esp the lady who rescued them as it sounds like she was just trying to help out.

Advice for next time ask questions in a nice way & dont just jump to conclusions.Even if the person is a hoarder or a breeder who cant keep them rude & nasty doesnt get you anything.


----------



## ibtcb (Sep 21, 2007)

I posted theorg post trying to help someone out who did a good deed & saved these bunnies who were going to be snake food. The org owners had a buyer lined up to take most of them as he raised snakes so instead she bought them even though she couldnt afford to do so(and hubby was very upset),had them treated for ear mites,dewormed them & various other things.This is a very rural area & the only person in that area that raises snakes is the dog catcher.
She recieved several very nasty emails as I myself did for posting them & the lady who saved them now says its true that no good deed goes UNPUNISHED. Its a shame that someone trying to help was sent so many nasty emails instead of people taking the time to ask questions.

FYI most of the pics were taken before the rabbits came to her & not taken @ her place I was limited on my time as she is about 30 minutes from me & I got off work late that dayso alot of the pics were the originals that were emailed to me(taken when she went to get them).. Thanks to all the nasty emails they are no longer avl.
Some people complained about the fes she was asking(no not sure if they were Spayed/Neutered)but she was out the original cost to save them,medical expenses involved in getting them healthy as well as food.I am the one who helped decide their fees... Figured that if you average it out she might come close to recouping her expenses.Some people complained about the cages,well alot of the rabbits were kept 2-3 to a cage so several cages had to be borrowed to house them seperately so that no more babies,USEABLE cages did not come with the bunnies.
Advice for next time ask questions & dont just jump to conclusions,rude & nasty doesnt accomplish anything,whereas being polite & offering to help could work wonders.
I am not for sure if the nasty replies to her came from this group or not but if you were one of the rude ones try & send a letter of apology to her. My grandfather use to say measure twice & cut once Well how about Think Twice before you speak out or hit that send button.A little bit of kindness & getting all the information goes a long way.JMHO


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 21, 2007)

It is really a shame that these bunnies will be going to rescues instead of individual homes.....I kept trying to figure out a way to talk Art into letting me get the flemish giant doe....well....then I'd have to talk Tiny (my flemish giant neutered buck) into accepting her too....

I'm sorry to hear about the nasty emails as I don't think that was the intent of posting about this on here....most of our members try to be helpful vs. mean....

Peg


----------



## Haley (Sep 21, 2007)

ibtcb, bless you for helping these bunnies.

If you read through our thread here, you'll see that many of us understood what was likely happening in this situation and were going to try and do whatever we could to help. A lot of others just didnt know why the bunnies were in these conditionsandwere just concerned. People just didnt understand the entire situation.

I understand that sometimes rescueinvolves taking bunnies from horrible &appalling situations and just doing the best you can. I also understand that the Chicago area shelters are all very full of bunnies and seem to be euthanizing left and right.

I dont know if youre still in contact with the woman, but if these bunnies still need help please let us know and we'll do whatever we can. 

A lot ofrescue groupshave a protocol to flag any type of posting like yours. Ive tried to speak to people and tell them that this does nothing to help the bunnies, but they just dont seem to get it. *sigh*


----------



## ibtcb (Sep 21, 2007)

I honestly @ this point do not know whats up with the bunnies. She is upset & wont even talk about it. Like I said I am not for sure where the rude post came from but someone sent me this link & some of the messages almost sound like some I personally got. I feel bad that she was misjudged because I did not have the time to go get pics of everyone. It was a scramble finding enough cages for everyone to go in to borrow & not have to buy as well as trying to find room for them all. She use to work @ the U of I vet hospital but got burned out with the sad shape some of the animals came in & to see them & so many suffering so much.

Even though she was not prepared for this when the situation presented itself she stepped up to help. Ads were run in the paper for some of them but everytime it was the guy wanting for snake food or someone wanting to buy all them to resell up @ some swap meet for pets.So none left.

The only thing I could suggest would be to email her if a person is serious about adopting. I have a friend who does alot of coordinating rescue transports for dogs that I am sure could help with transport for bunnies.

I will not post her email again but if anyone is serious about adopting one send me an email & I will pass on to her.

I have a tougher hide than she does but again I wasnt the one to be made to feel guilty for trying to get these bunnies from a bad situation.


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 21, 2007)

I am little confused right now about what is happening-someone said some of them had been found homes, or hadn't? If there is anyone that can take some, I would be willing to transort part of the way, this is only about 45 minutes from me.

Ibtcb, if you are still in contact with this person, would you give her my email address? If you can't get it off my profile, pm me and I'll give it to you. Tell her I place no blame whatsoever on her for the condition these guys are in, I only want to see if I can help, or at least jsut let her know she is being supported. I know if I had posted pics of Charity or Ned in the cages/surroundings I had taken them out of, I would probably have gotten all kinds of crap too.


----------

